# Christian Liberty



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2019)

Comparing WCF 20.2, Savoy 21.2, & LBCF 1689 21.2 I have noticed a difference between WCF and the other two, namely the phrase “beside it in matters of faith on worship“ rather than “not contained in it.” Does anyone know the significance of this change?


----------

